# red dot or scope?



## rockroller (Dec 7, 2008)

Just thought I'd ask? Wearing glasses IT makes the rear sight not very sharp so I'm thinking of going to to something different next year . Whats your opinion? Thanks


----------



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

Bag the scope and try a peep on the back and a bright fiber optic on the front. That way you have one dot to place where you want to aim and you don't loose any sight picture. Both my guns are set up that way and I love them.


----------



## copple2 (Jan 23, 2008)

I use the Thompson Center 1x scope and love it! I will never have to worry about a dying or dead battery.

copple2


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

I have a 1x20 sightron on my encore . Very nice scopes


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

I probably would not suggest going with a red-dot. I put one on my muzzleloader, it was one of the open kind, with a single square pane of glass. It wouldn't stay on. I'd sight it in, it would work well, but the next time I'd take it out it would be off again. I sighted it again thinking it was me, I missed a nice buck because It somehow got off again. I went and shot 50 yards at a paper plate up against a big stump, didn't hit the plate, or the stump! So I yanked it and ended up killing a buck 2 days later with my open sights. Personally I Think i might just stick with open sights for a while, but if I were to do something else, it would be a scope, I think T/C makes a good one and the sightron as mentioned. I've heard good things about both of those scopes. Good Luck!

Oh, one other thing I didn't like about red dots was it was difficult to see the reticle in high light situations. I'm red green color blind, which may affect that, but a buddy of mine (not color-bline :lol: ) had the same problem, he was using a different kind/brand of scope, so I don't think you can blame it on my particular scope.


----------



## Buzzard (Oct 20, 2008)

I used a peep sight for 20 years and then my eyes got too old. I tried several red dots and was disappointed until I tried the Nikon VSD. It has a a variable size dot all the way down to 1 moa. No problems with the POI moving and batterys last a long time. I wear glasses also.


----------



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

Buzzard, What color of front sight do you have on your gun? Personally I hate the red color, it is much harder to see. I put green on the front sight of both of my guns, you can see it so much better. If your crafty and want to make your own front sight you can get all kinds of colors of fiber optics on the internet. I noticed on my archery sights green is the best color followed by amber, and light blue (blue ice?). They all stand out real well and are easy to see against your targets. 
As far as the scopes go the only one I have looked through and liked was an older model Burris 1x scope. It had awesome eye relief and was real easy to see through. But I don't think they still make a 1x scope anymore.

Good luck with you trials.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

RobK said:


> I have a 1x20 sightron on my encore . Very nice scopes


Best 1x scope out there!

I had a TC, it was okay, but the Sightron wins hands down, compare them at one of the sporting goods store and you will see for yourself.

I don't like the red dot type scopes very much, a peep would work well but I prefer a scope. I know I can shoot better with a scope if I'm wearing my glasses.


----------



## rockroller (Dec 7, 2008)

Thanks for all your helpful insight. Hunting with the muzzle loader has been fun. I have taken 3 bucks over the years with one and keep trying to put a bigger one on the wall.


----------



## RynoUT (Feb 16, 2008)

I used a red dot for a couple years but didn't like it. The dot covered too much area for me and it seemed like I was going to have to spend some money to get a smaller MOA dot. 

I now use the TC Hawken 1x and have zero complaints...


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

I would recommend the Nikon 1x20 scope too. IMO much better than the red dot. Good luck in your choice!

Chad


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

Mojo1 said:


> RobK said:
> 
> 
> > I have a 1x20 sightron on my encore . Very nice scopes
> ...


I agree 100 % ands i would put the 1x Sightron up against any other scope out there . Very clear and sharp .


----------



## Andymansavage (Sep 19, 2008)

Scope all the way.

I had a 1x20 Nikon Buckmasters scope for a while, but that 20mm exit objective is just too small IMO. I switched to a simmons 1x32 pro shotgun scope. The difference is night and day with the 32mm lens. It is similar in price to the sightron. Go look through several different models and see what you like. Be sure to try a 1x32 scope and the 1x20.









I have tried red dots, I just didn't like them in hunting situations.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

Here is another option for consideration. I have exactly the same problem but I solved it a little differently. I simplly adjusted the receiver so the gun is sighted in with a very fine beed. That is so that all you can see is the very top of the front beed in the floor of the receiver. With my glasses correcting for nearsightedness I can see the front beed well enough and focus on the target at the same time and with the very fine beed it does not matter if the receiver is "fuzzy". I have found this to be a very accurate sight picture as well.


----------



## WHutchings (Jan 6, 2009)

Well considering the naked eye is 2x power, the legal blackpowder scope in utah no more than 1x. But the reason why i use a scope is because i've grown up using scopes/crosshairs. But have heard good things about red dots, just not into the battery thing.


----------



## ripndrag (Mar 16, 2009)

I like the 1 power burris short mag but i think they quit making it if you have one for sale I WANT IT.


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

I use a Leupold 1x4. It is a very fine scope. Before anyone jumps my case, I have it locked in the 1X power to conform to Utahs laws.


----------

